# can dual nationals apply on both open merit and self finance seats



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear friends need to know that if some one has dual nationality,but studied in Pakistan through out, can he apply on self finance and open merit both seats? plus #confusedwhat is the requirement of applying as a foreign national?


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^Hey Amerhch! 
Self-finance and open merit seats are options for locals....what I mean to say is that if you're eligible to apply on an open merit seat, you are obviously also eligible to apply as a self-finance student. Remember that there's a difference between the terms "self-finance" and "overseas".

Each year medical colleges conduct an aptitude entry test for admissions. Open Merit Students are students who have secured high marks/percentages in the test (the threshold changes each year, depending upon the number of people who took the test and their IQ  ). Students who couldn't score anything equal or above to threshold marks but scored somewhere near it are offered to apply as Self-Finance students. 

Overseas/Foreign Nationals apply through a different set of criteria. In government medical colleges, students applying on an overseas seat have to submit SAT 2 Subject scores in Chemistry, Physics/Maths, Bio with a minimum score which differs among different colleges. In private medical colleges, you either have an option to give the test or submit SAT 2 Scores or something like that. Make sure to check in with the medical university to find out about _their_ set of criteria.

If you studied your whole life in Pakistan, then you should be eligible to apply as an open merit  Although, AKU also looks at the source of income (abroad/local) of your parents for the past 3 years.....


Hope this helps!
SIncerely,
Iqrarocks!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks a lot for detailed answer.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^No problem! Hope it cleared your queries!


----------

